# IR vs. RF Remotes?



## markopolo

I'm wondering what the experience out there is like with IR vs. RF remotes? I currently have 2 Harmony 880's (one for each TV set) and I love them both. I'm in the process of building a media room in the basement where I have the option of "hiding" the components away in a closet. I've looked at getting the 890 to replace one of my 880's but I'm not sure if going RF will be more of a nuisance than a plus.

I've had no issues with my 880's, so going to an 890 would be a "new ground" for me. Any thoughts or experience would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Eskimo

Now that I have one, I'd never go back, unless the gear was able to pick up a signal no matter where the remote was aimed.

(URC MX-810 with MRF-350)


----------



## Otto

I use the 890, and it's great. I control stuff all throughout the house. Go for it!


----------



## grae

Definitely RF. I've got a few RF remotes from Universal and would never use anything else. The convenience of not having to point a remote at a target and the assurance that the commands are all going to go through is why I'd never go back to IR only.


----------



## Strype

RF provides the most end user convenience but this may lead to other things to consider.

RF will allow you to put your equipment inside cabinets or in closets or even in other rooms ... but if now putting your equipment inside cabinets you will now have to consider ventilation, if you didn't already.
RF will allow you to freely walk around (within RF range) and not have to comeback to point at equipment if you want to change a channel, cd, or XM radio station. I like to cook and can change my audio selections freely even though my equipment rack is located in my basement.

If you are the type that that likes to program yourself I would suggest you at least look at some of the URC brand line before you commit yourself back to harmony. I find the logitech has a great marketing division (much like bose and monstercable) but you may find you get more reliable control, better RF range and more flexibility from a mid range URC product.
Personally I used to have URC but now I have an RTI system in my house but I am also doing full house audio, surround room, outdoor projector system, house lighting, security cameras, and a few other misc controls around the house so I need even more control options then even URC could provide.


----------



## DonnieV

On the same topic, I was wondering if there is a significant delay when using RF. I plan on buying either the harmony 900 or the harmony one (a direct RF vs IR match-up). My components will probably not be hidden but I like the idea of not having to aim it. The real deal breaker for me is if there is a noticable delay when sending a command (channel change, volume adjust, etc). My current garbage remote that came with my cable box is horrible with the delay and I can't stand it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eskimo

DonnieV said:


> On the same topic, I was wondering if there is a significant delay when using RF.


In my experience with my URC mx-810 remote, the delay is almost non-existent.


----------



## DonnieV

Eskimo said:


> In my experience with my URC mx-810 remote, the delay is almost non-existent.


I would assume the logitech's would be the same, and I believe there are options to adjust it as well but I read a few complaints online and was paranoid.


----------



## Matteo

I have used Harmony RF, Monster RF, Nevo RF and universal RF remotes. The lag on all of them is very minimal and not a reason to not purchase one. 
Matte


----------

